
Ask HN: Are all successful side-projects in the form of a website? - bhnmmhmd
I want to start working on some side-projects, but I have zero knowledge of web development. My question is:<p>Are web development skills the only skills I can use to make side-projects? If yes, could you please explain what&#x27;s the best way to learn web-dev in a short time? If no, what other skills can be useful for side-projects?
======
dguo
A side project definitely does not have to be a website. It can be anything!
You could make a mobile app, a command line tool, or even a new operating
system.

It doesn't even have to be purely software. You could use Raspberry Pi to do a
hardware project, for example. Check out these projects:
[https://www.hackster.io/raspberry-
pi/projects](https://www.hackster.io/raspberry-pi/projects)

~~~
bhnmmhmd
Thanks! I guess even if it's not a website, eventually it needs one for
introducing the project.

~~~
dguo
A landing page can be helpful, but just having a good README can take you
pretty far.

If you do get to the point of wanting to make a website, I recommend learning
HTML, CSS, and JS. There are plenty of styling frameworks like Bootstrap[1]
and Semantic UI[2] that would let you create a decent looking website without
in-depth CSS knowledge. If you just need a simple landing page, some HTML plus
a styling framework can do the job nicely.

If your project is a website itself, learning a front end framework might be
the way to go, depending on what the website entails. Some of the more popular
ones nowadays are Angular[3], React[4], and Vue[5].

[1] [http://getbootstrap.com/](http://getbootstrap.com/)

[2] [https://semantic-ui.com/](https://semantic-ui.com/)

[3] [https://angular.io/](https://angular.io/)

[4] [https://facebook.github.io/react/](https://facebook.github.io/react/)

[5] [https://vuejs.org/](https://vuejs.org/)

~~~
bhnmmhmd
This is great! Thanks for your help.

